# 22-
1  2006      22- "   -    ". -      ?       ?

----------


## zas77

> 1  2006      22- "   -    ". -      ?       ?


 "   22- "   -    "       " 
   .

   ,           .

,   ,   , "   ".
,    - ?

----------


## zas77

http://gazovik.oblstat.tmn.ru/statto...04/stat_11.htm

-     ,

----------


## Lisaya

,  .   ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,   ,    2004 ?

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,   ,    2004 ?


     ,    :yes:  
   ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     - ,     ,           .   ,  ,   ,     . ,     ,      .

----------

> ,      ?


  :Embarrassment:       .
   26-          :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> .
>    26-


  :Wink:  
**   :Wow:   :yes:  
     ,   . 
  : _ ,  _ . :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TCJ

22,  26  1 . ,      . 
    ,   ?
     , .

----------

22   ,  .



> ,


  26       ,  .   ,    .
      ,      .  :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> ,   ?


       :
         ,        ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,     .     ,     ,   .   ,        .    ,   
  12

----------


## zas77

> 


   ,   .       ( ,   ).   ,    - . , ,     :Wow:  
,      .    ,   . 
    . ,   ,    .

----------

,        ...   ?

   -       ,   -   ?   -        , , .

----------


## .

> ,        ...   ?


     .

----------


## zas77

> -       ,   -   ?


   ,   .
 :
125362, . , 13/2, . 491.1121 (. )

----------


## Edmos

22 
   ,       :Wow: 


        N*22- () "   -    "
(.       29  2006*. N*89)

7.     :
- , , ,      ,     ,     ,  , ,               ;



I.   

20.   05 "       "   ( ,      )     ,     .                .

      ,  ,   ,    (   )

  26 ??   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Edmos

,       ,
 26   ,
     , 
        .

----------


## Lisaya

.     .

----------


## Edmos

> .     .


     , ,  , 
    ,        ??
   ,  ( )               .

----------


## zas77

> 


  ?

----------


## zas77

> 22 
>    ?


-  ,  -   . 
   ,       ?

 ,        ?  ,    -  . , ,      (   , ,    ).

  90% ,     ,   *m'm*

----------


## Lisaya

> -  ,  -   .





I.  

1.     N 22- ()    ,        - ,  -  (  ,   *, , *  .),     -  (   ..).



> , ,  ,


,     


> ,  ( )


  ,   ,     .    , 307     .


> ?


  ,,  .
   :        ,         ,   13.19          30.12.2001 N 195-,     3     13.05.92 N 2761-1  "                            "

----------


## ulnova

,   22-,  26-    - ,   .

----------


## Edmos

> ,         ,   13.19          30.12.2001 N 195-,     3     13.05.92 N 2761-1  "                            "


      . 19.7  ,           3 000  5 000 .,     -  300  500 .

----------


## Edmos

* 2.   - *  ....   05 
(    ) 
 :Smilie:  

   11  (    )

* 3.   -* 
  ,

----------


## Edmos

> ,        ?  ,    -  . , ,      (   , ,    ).
> 
>   90% ,     ,   *m'm*


   ,   

       ,    .
      .

*m'm*  ,   ,     22 .
 22   ,    ,     ?

----------

, ,    22-   - ...        ...    ,  ...   ,      ))

----------


## Edmos

> , ,    22-   - ...        ...    ,  ...   ,      ))


   ?  ?? -??

 ,         
3       .

----------


## zas77

> 22


, ..   . . :yes:

----------


## Edmos

> , ..   . .


 
   ,  ,  22 
      ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ulnova

> * 2.   - *  ....   05 
> (    ) 
>  
> 
>    11  (    )


    29  2006 . N 89
"           N 22- () "   -    "

 20.   05 "       "   ( ,      )     ,     .                .

----------


## Edmos

:Wink: 
   . .05   2  ..

----------


## 600a

, ,  -      22- ().
, ,  .

----------


## zas77

> , ,  -      22- ().
> , ,  .


  ,    30-

----------


## 7272

,    .
      :" 30  
  "

----------


## 600a

.     (  )   ,  " 30- ".

----------


## Edmos

" 30    "

          30-1

----------


## 7272

,      ,           ?

----------


## VasayQ

-        22 ?

----------


## Lisaya

- ?   ?

----------

,     22-?

----------


## Edmos

http://pap.consultant.ru/doc46772.html

----------


## onisim39

> ?  ?? -??
> 
>  ,         
> 3       .


   ?    ))     22 .

----------


## Edmos

EXCEL 22   



  2011    22     13  2010 . N 246,

----------


## onisim39

?            .   .    ?    ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## ALISA_NE_IZ_ZAZERKALYA

....

----------

